# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  URL برای دانلود Agent ها و لیست فرامین هر کدام

## Gladiator

با سلام

خسته نباشید .

از این آدرس میتونید Agent های باحالی رو دانلود کنید . ضمنا لیست فرامین هر Agent  هم توی این سایت هست .

http://www.bellcraft.com/mash/chars.htm

موفق باشید .

گلادیاتور بچه مثبت ...  :wink:

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

کدوم آدرس  :shock:

----------


## Gladiator

> کدوم آدرس  :shock:


میبینی چقدر حواسم پرته ؟
آدرسش رو یادم رفته بود بنویسم . الان درستش کردم .  :roll:

----------


## معمورى

و این هم آدرس یک مقاله راجع به استفاده از Agent ها در دلفی می تونید از این مقاله هم استفاده کنید:

http://www.irandevelopers.com/article.asp?id=276

معموری

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
خیلی مرسی بود
بای

----------


## Delphi KDE

Gladiator عزیز واقعا ممنون :wink: 
در ضمن اینم بگم که اگه یک زمانی جایی گیر کردی و دسترسی به اینترنت هم نداشتید ومیخواستید از دستورات Agent استفاده کنید با یک ادتور متنی فایل مربوط به Agent را باز کنید بعد از حدودا ده خط ابتدای برنامه لیست دستورات اون Agent رو میتونید پیدا کنید

----------


## shahgol80

دوستان گرامی شما می دونید چه جوری میشه متن داخل بالون ایجنت رو راست چین کرد و فونتش رو تغییر داد ؟

----------

